# Weiterleitung auf JSP



## Marsman (21. Nov 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass eine automatische Weiterleitung bzw. Anzeige der Seite index.jsp statt index.html erfolgt? Und zwar dann, wenn der Benutzer http://domain/index.html oder auch nur http://domain/ angibt? Zur Zeit habe ich eine Seite index.html vorgeschaltet, die per meta-Tag eine Weiterleitung zur JSP durchführt. Ich finde diese Vorgehensweise aber nicht optimal und würde gerne darauf verzichten.  :roll: 


Titus


----------



## ms (21. Nov 2007)

Sprichst du nur vom Tomcat oder Tomcat mit Apache davor oder gar was ganz anderes?

ms


----------



## Marsman (21. Nov 2007)

...Tomcat mit Apache davor und JK-Module.

Titus


----------



## ms (21. Nov 2007)

Hast du schon probiert die index.jsp direkt in der httpd.conf anzugeben?

```
DirectoryIndex deineapp/index.jsp
 JkMount  /deineapp/* deinWorker
 JkMount  /deineapp deinWorker
```
ms


----------



## Marsman (21. Nov 2007)

...das mit dem DirectoryIndex habe ich probiert und es klappt nun ohne Angabe von index.jsp in der URL. Mein JKMount sieht allerdings anders aus:

JkMount  /*/servlet/* worker1
JkMount  /*.jsp worker1

Ich hoffe, das ist kein Problem??

Titus


----------



## ms (21. Nov 2007)

Nein, kein Problem.
In meinem Fall wird eben alles was unter zB /app reinkommt an den tomcat weitergeleitet.

ms


----------



## Marsman (21. Nov 2007)

...alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------

